# does riding bareback hurt your horses back?



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont think so. i mean unless your bouncing really hard. i ride bareback all the time & my horses dont ever get sore backs from it


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't really know, but it seems like your weight would still be on there spine if you had a saddle between you. I've never heard it before.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I used to ride bareback 5 days a week for two hours each day, at least. The horses never had soar backs.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't think that is true. I ride bb all the time and Romeo never seems to have a sore back...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never had a horse have a problem with it... But I would think if you're off balance and really bouncing around it could be painful.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

I was told (by a tackshop owner trying to sell me a saddle) that riding bareback can put pressure on the horses spine and over time could cause issues, and that the tree and padding in a saddle keeps your weight more evenly distributed and off the spine... I guess it could make sense, but all the more often I ride my girls, I think occasional bareback won't hurt anything...


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

No way. I mean it would if you were bouncing around like crazy, but that would hurt their back a little even if you had a saddle on them. I think bareback pads are more for the comfort of the rider than the horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Only if you're bouncing, unbalanced, etc


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I read that it can be rather uncomfortable for them for the simple reason that all your weight is on in spot rather than spread evenly with the saddle tree. Plus your seat bones can dig into their back without a little padding(either a ****** butt or a bareback pad). Also a saddle is designed to keep pressure off their spine, when you ride bareback our crotch (and most of your weight) is placed directly on it. I'm not saying bareback is evil or anything don't get me wrong, I do it sometimes too. I'm just saying that if you ride bareback often, unless your horse has a well muscled back or you have a nice bubbly muscly butt(hehe) you might want to at least comsider a thick bareback pad for your comfort and his/hers.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry, but I really disagree. I've ridden several horses exclusively bareback for a 5-6 year period in my teens. Often for 3-5 hours a day and I don't have a "bubbly" butt. I've never seen any sort of problem associated with it. Either has my friend who has the most non-existent butt ever! LOL, poor girl.  And she rides almost exclusively bareback 2-3 hours every day. Anyways as I said before, if you ride properly and well-balanced I've never seen any ill effects even on horses that are ridden exclusively and hard bareback.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm glad you have had such luck. Don't say you are sorry, controversy makes the world go round after all. I was simply stating my opinion and reasoning. Im not sure the article but i do remember it was from a Western Horseman a few years ago, where they took heat and stress readings on the same horse being ridden both bareback and under saddle.And from that test and others they determined that it does in fact create a more acute stress pattern on the spine when an animal is riden bareback. I am going off of what i read. though for the sake of argument i might add that just because there are no strong signs of damage, it might still be rather uncomfortable to animal.... Just my take on it, yours is just as good.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

also to take into consideration is that many people who are normally okay in a saddle, will lose stability when you take it all away from them which I think may contribute to what you read. 

Certainly though, there are some horses I would never want to ride bareback because it just -seems- uncomfortable for the horse and I know it would be uncomfortable for me! Don't know how much validity there is to the first part of that though


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It may not make your particular horse sore enough that you notice but it puts your wieght on a much smaller area than if you were to use a saddle. If you are riding bareback thinking that it is more comfortable for your horse you are wrong. If you are doing it because you enjoy it or it impoves your seat then go ahead but know that it is less comfortable for your horse.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

My horse had really severe back problems for a while when I got her because the saddle her previous owner used didn't fit well. I rode barback for almost two years until I found a saddle that actually fit (she's VERY wide), and Sugar was absolutely fine the whole time. I've never experienced a horse being in pain from bareback riding. I think it's actually probably more comfortable for the horse, because a saddle is stiff and doesn't move with the contours of a horse's back, whereas your body does.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

But then again, maybe it's just a difference between stress on the soft tissue, and stress on the bone. Either way, it's the same amount of weight, and I'm guessing nothing but a good, balanced rider can improve either situation for the horse.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I've never had a horse have a problem with it... But I would think if you're off balance and really bouncing around it could be painful.


I agree,my horses enjoy it because they feel "free" and 25 pounds lighter. :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Of course, I don't have any evidence to back it up, so I could just have really stoic (sp) horses. Well, not Soda, it was a pain finding a saddle that he did like. And of course now I'm hearing terrible things about treeless saddles... :-( 

I've noticed that it's a lot harder to fit an western saddle than an english too. Pain in the butt.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I think bb pads are good to use but NOT with stirrups.I think that is defeating the purpose of riding bareback and not to mention dangerous to you and the horse because they have no tree.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

lacyloo- I agree. Weight in the stirrups on bb pads put all your weight in one spot. Ouch. Plus if you're going to have stirrups, why not just use a saddle?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

From Practical Horseman and Joyce Harman -

*No Saddle, no pain?*
*Q:* I am interested in finding information on bareback riding, specifically its effect on the horse's back, e.i., weight-distribution. Have any studies been done comparing bareback riding to riding with a (well-fitting) saddle? Also, what sorts of position adjustments are recommended from a classical dressage seat to a bareback seat?

*Joyce Harman, DVM
A:* I have used a computerized saddle pad to evaluate the weight distribution of a bareback rider compared to that of a rider in a saddle. Although you might expect your weight to be better distributed by a saddle's wider surface area, I found that bareback riding creates fewer pressure points. This is most likely because the primary points of contact between the horse and bareback rider are the rider's thighs and the horse's back, which are both moving surfaces. When you add a rigid saddle to the equation, you interfere with this dynamic connection. (Only a very skinny person without much padding on her bottom who sits absolutely still for a long period of time risks creating pressure points on her horse's back). 

Bareback riding is only uncomfortable for a horse who has paint or discomfort at the exact spot on which your seat bones rest. For all other horses, carrying bareback riders should be no less comfortable and no harder work than carrying them with a saddle. However, it is a different sensation, so some horses may feel a little funny at first. They also may worry more when they sense that you are less balanced and stable.

From the rider's perspective, going bareback is an excellent tool for improving balance and learning to feel more connected to your horse. Everybody should be required to do it when they're learning to ride! However, I would not advise trying it on a horse with extremely narrow, high withers. If you're constantly trying to protect yourself from your horse's withers, your riding will be less effective. And, needless to say, it can be dangerous to your anatomy. I also don't recommend using a bareback pad - a cushioned saddle pad with a girth-like strap securing it to a horse - for extra comfort, because it can be unstable and prone to slipping around your horse's belly. 

Depending on your and your horse's conformation, riding bareback may put you in a less effective and less balanced position. The thicker your thighs and the wider your horse, the more your legs will be pushed out to the sides with your lower legs flapping in the breeze. This makes it difficult to use your leg aids properly. Also, because your hip joints can't widen beyond a certain point, your pelvis is rocked backward, throwing your body out of balance. If you and your horse have this conformation combination, bareback riding may not be beneficial for your riding skills.

If you do decide to try riding bareback, first do it in a safe, enclosed area. Whatever your goals, remember that it is supposed to be fun. This is a great chance for you and your horse to relax and enjoy!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

How is your weight in one spot bareback? You thighs, calves and seat should all be in contact with the horse, spreading your weight out quite nicely.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, unless your horse has a pre-existing spinal issue that causes pain, bareback shouldn't hurt them. Of course though, a bad seat either bareback or in a saddle can cause issues. But, if you have a good seat then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think that's true, unless you're really heavy or you bounce and flop all over the horse's back.

I've never had a horse become sore that way. Vic would unload me very quickly if I was hurting him. :lol:


----------

